# Theater Style Night Light



## Subterrestrial (Aug 29, 2016)

I was in Walgreens earlier this evening and just happened to be walking through the lighting section.  Figured I'd pick up a new nightlight for the bathroom. I happened upon this little gem and thought it was pretty cool. Living Solutions (their own brand) Theater Style Night Light with little plastic slats you can adjust (slightly). 







I like that because of the boxy shape and slats, the light shines out instead of up into your eyes in the dark. Pretty neat idea, I thought. Three cool white LEDs. Also has light-sensitive voltage control, so I've been horsing around with it, testing how it reacts to various types of lights, etc.


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 29, 2016)

I had several of these in the past - all worked well without problems.


----------



## Subterrestrial (Nov 7, 2016)

So awhile back, I'm in that same Walgreens and I see that the nightlight I'd paid $8 for was now at that point $4. 

Tonight I'm in there and what do I find?







Oh well, guess it was time to pick up a spare anyway (unless I find another use for it in the meantime). I also got the color changing one on the right, just for S&G (although I have no idea what I'm going to do with it). I did pick up the "white" LED version of it awhile back for use in the kitchen because of it's slim profile, but it ended up having the most obnoxiously blueberry-flavored tint I've seen in a long time (_thanks_ Feit). It actually hurt my eyes, and that's not even looking directly at it. Oh well, good candidate for the "Frosted Glass" mod. Maybe that will tone it down a bit?


----------

